# notice no pharo 6



## azathoth (Jun 30, 2017)

Anyone thinking of porting smalltalk to freebsd?
www.pharo.org

Why no smalltalk on freebsd?
Pharo 6 64 bit is out!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2017)

Please don't post the same thing in multiple threads/topics. Posts merged and moved.


----------



## azathoth (Jul 6, 2017)

azathoth said:


> Anyone thinking of porting smalltalk to freebsd?
> www.pharo.org
> 
> Why no smalltalk on freebsd?
> Pharo 6 64 bit is out!




Sorry I had forgotten where I had posted that.


----------

